# Sprinkler Repair / Job Search



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Hello and Happy New Year to all my friends on the forum. My son , Alex, asked me to post on here again about sprinkler repairs. He got laid off from the city a week before Christmas. I know its cold there ,like everywhere else. Theres going to be some backflows needing repair. Give him a call. His number is 850-382-6029. Hes available anytime. In fact, anyone having anything they need some help, let him know. Hes a good worker with experience in plumbing and gas line repair. Thanks in advance for any help and GO Noles!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump... I have some work for Alex if he wants it. Have him give me a pm. Thx... CH


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Update... Mead and Alex have both moved to TX.


----------

